# 10-speed chains ; Shimano vs Sram vs others



## robjh (17 Apr 2013)

I'm about to go from 9 to 10-speed on my road bike, and (obviously) I'll need a new chain.
I've previously disliked shimano chains because of the need for a special pin tool to remove links, but have just found out that Sram 10-speed chains too are less re-usable than their 9-speed ones, as the PowerLock on 10-speeds is single use and you need to buy spares (unlike the PowerLink on 9-speeds that you can undo and reattach as often as you wanted).

Does anyone have any views on this? Do you live quite happily with Shimano or Sram chains and just buy the extra tools? Or would you go for something else like KMC?

I'm probably going to be running a Shimano 105 cassette for what it's worth, but would go with Sram if the price was right and there were any other advantages.


----------



## Herzog (17 Apr 2013)

KMCs are great, seeming to last a long time and I've never snapped one (the same cannot be said for Shimano chains).


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2013)

KMC.
Used to use Shimano, but they wore out far quicker.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Apr 2013)

Shimano chains for me, not a problem at all


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2013)

KMC or Sram, but personally I stick to KMC on both bikes, one 7 speed and one 10 speed, I won't buy anything else anymore, simple as that.


----------



## addictfreak (17 Apr 2013)

Talk about coincidence, I snapped a chain today (shimano). Probably down to lack of maintenance if I'm honest.
Just ordered a KMC chain to replace it.


----------



## fossala (17 Apr 2013)

I have used kmc x10sl for a while, I'm bored of buying 40-50quid chains, went with a 7801 chain as I'm on a 6700 triple, putting it on tomorrow, will report back after a few weeks.


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2013)

KMC


----------



## Pottsy (17 Apr 2013)

Another KMC fan here.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Apr 2013)

I have had 6000 miles out of my ten speed Sram chain and cassette.


----------



## Banjo (17 Apr 2013)

The powerlock is supposed to be single use on 10 speed chains but i must admit to using them 2 or 3 times each without probl;ems.

I need a tool to realease it though unlike the 9 speed which I can do with fingers alone.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (17 Apr 2013)

KMC.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2013)

KMC. They do a reusable 10 speed missing link too.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2013)

Banjo said:


> The powerlock is supposed to be single use on 10 speed chains but i must admit to using them 2 or 3 times each without probl;ems.
> 
> I need a tool to realease it though unlike the 9 speed which I can do with fingers alone.


 
Can i ask what you use to un do the stubborn little link


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Can i ask what you use to un do the stubborn little link


KMC do a pair of pliers for this.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kmc-chain-link-pliers/
Sometimes the links can be easily removed by finger pressure alone...other times you need the tool.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2013)

slowmotion said:


> KMC do a pair of pliers for this.
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kmc-chain-link-pliers/
> Sometimes the links can be easily removed by finger pressure alone...other times you need the tool.


 
Thanks bud the things are brutal i found the Sram documents that proudly say "tool less" removal. I should imagine that may be possible if i was Edward Scissorhands


----------



## on the road (18 Apr 2013)

I use Shimano chains along with the connecting pin. Once the chain's on it stays on, it can be cleaned in situ, no need for it to come off until it's time to replace it.


----------



## robjh (18 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> Once the chain's on it stays on, it can be cleaned in situ, no need for it to come off until it's time to replace it.


 
I normally leave chains in situ for their whole life, except when the chain gets damaged on a ride, and I can do an emergency repair by removing the damaged links and reattaching the rest. The fewer extra tools I have to pack every ride, the better it seems to me.

A related question - is it safe to assume that most claims that 'Shimano is best with Shimano; Sram is best with Sram' etc are manufacturers' hype, and any combination of these cassettes and chains (including KMC) will work just as well, as far as the average rider is concerned?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2013)

slowmotion said:


> KMC. They do a reusable 10 speed missing link too.


This


----------



## Banjo (18 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Can i ask what you use to un do the stubborn little link






Bought a small pair of long nose pliers ion a pound shop.Ground down the points so they fit in the chain links and bent the tips inwards to stop them slipping off.


----------



## fossala (18 Apr 2013)

Went out for a quick spin on my 7801 chain with a kmc quick link. Seems quiter than the kmc x10sl that costs 2x as much. Could just be because of a new chain though!


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Apr 2013)

I use a 10 speed Campag chain - with a KMC (Campag specific) link. Carry a pair of fine nosed tweezers to remove, which can double up a flint/thorn removern as required. Also use KMC link with Shimano chains.


----------



## Moss (15 Aug 2013)

I use KMC SL Chains on both my road bikes; but I'm going to get a Sram CP1051 Chain for my Ridley X Ride and a Conex quick link. they're compatible with almost all makes of chain, and simple reusable removal over and over again. They are what I use on the KMC chains.


----------



## fossala (15 Aug 2013)

I just put a sram 1051 from halfords on, much quiter than my shimano dura ace chain.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Aug 2013)

When I got my road bike, the chain snapped by 4000 miles. Luckily I wasnt too far from home but that was a Shimano chain (I think).
Every chain I get is a KMC (they just seem to be cheapest) because they last a long time (current one is on 3500 miles).


----------



## fossala (15 Aug 2013)

I'm fairly sure KMC make shimano and sram chains anyway.


----------



## robjh (15 Aug 2013)

I went for a KMC in the end, nearly 2000 miles ago. It's still in good condition and the power link works fine.


----------



## TheJDog (15 Aug 2013)

I bought a KMC X10 SL on eBay (I know, I know), supposedly 10speed but it seems too wide. When I have it in 9th gear, I get a click click click that is the noise of the 8th cog pushing against it a little. It can slide back and forth on the cog just a little. Should a 10 speed chain sit on the cog and not move?

I suppose I should compare it with the one I took off, if I haven't already recycled it.


----------



## fossala (15 Aug 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I bought a KMC X10 SL on eBay (I know, I know), supposedly 10speed but it seems too wide. When I have it in 9th gear, I get a click click click that is the noise of the 8th cog pushing against it a little. It can slide back and forth on the cog just a little. Should a 10 speed chain sit on the cog and not move?
> 
> I suppose I should compare it with the one I took off, if I haven't already recycled it.


I can take a picture of a few spare links I have next to a metal ruler if you want.
EDIT: on a retail kmc x10sl


----------



## DooDah (15 Aug 2013)

KMC


----------



## Cycleops (15 Aug 2013)

fossala said:


> I just put a sram 1051 from halfords on, much quiter than my shimano dura ace chain.


 
One chain quieter than another. Well you must have super sensitive hearing.


----------



## fossala (15 Aug 2013)

Cycleops said:


> One chain quieter than another. Well you must have super sensitive hearing.


You don't here some chains making horrible noises?


----------



## Robeh (15 Aug 2013)

Sram chain and connex link i find the best...


----------



## Sillyoldman (15 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Can i ask what you use to un do the stubborn little link


 

Loud swearing and finger power so far has worked for me.


----------



## TheJDog (16 Aug 2013)

fossala said:


> I can take a picture of a few spare links I have next to a metal ruler if you want.
> EDIT: on a retail kmc x10sl


 
No need. I checked the chain I took off, and it slides back and forth the same amount as this new one, it never clicked, though. I'll see if it continues once the chain has loosened up a bit.


----------

